

A 17-year-old invented an ingenious way to instantly stop bleeding - Shivetya
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/17-old-invented-ingenious-way-132200709.html#

======
personjerry
> FDA approval pending

It feels like to me that this is always the hardest part, so there's really
not much to see here until that passes.

> Autoplay video

Fuck off, Yahoo

------
msie
I read in the comments that something similar to this has already been
invented.

~~~
Toast_
Quikclot?

------
briandear
I would be interested to know what the infection potential would be; if it
seals the wound, would that potentially seal in any infectious agents?
Presumably you'd irrigate prior to usage, but it's still an interesting
question. Also, would the algae involved act similar to an agar, thus
providing more opportunity for infection. I wonder if the gel could be treated
with an antibacterial agent.. Interesting invention!

~~~
toomuchtodo
> I wonder if the gel could be treated with an antibacterial agent

This is probably your best case unless there's a method to dispense
antibiotics intravenously or orally as a prophylactic in parallel. You'd need
to ensure whatever the gel is treated with couldn't cause allergic reactions;
allergies to amoxicillin and sulfa family antibiotics are not insignificant in
the human population.

~~~
maxerickson
Neosporin is a typical topical antibiotic gel. People are allergic to (various
ingredients of) it.

In situations where blood loss is significant, I think infection is a back
burner concern, probably to the extent you worry about it later.

